# charles ro caboose



## camper415 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a question about a caboose I purchased on the evilbay . The caboose in question has all the detail you would expect and has a switch for lights inside or just the marker lights but, it has plastic wheels and 2 wires that hang down from the truck . What am I missing should it have metal wheels or something to connect to the wires ? I don't see any place for a battery .


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

someone swapped out the metal wheels that came with it originally. All of my USAT cabooses have metal wheels and wires connected to the trucks.

Chuck


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

If the listing didn't state that the original metal wheels had been swapped out, or if the loose wires weren't visible in the photos, I would contact the seller and discuss a partial refund or whatever else you consider to be fair. If the seller refuses, complain to eBay and definitely let your "feedback" reflect the seller's shifty description.

JackM


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

All my USA trains cabooses have metal wheels.

Don


----------



## camper415 (Jan 18, 2013)

ok thanks for the reply I only paid 27.00 and got free shipping so I will just stick with it.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Aside from the center-cupola caboose, most of them don't have interior decor to illuminate anyways.$27 is a fine deal indeed.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

If its a USA cabby... the basics are to take it apart... the 9 v. Battery lives indoors..

On mine..I cut a hole in the bottom of the side tool box hanging below the car body...the same 9v. battery slips and clips now thru this passage... I cut a thin sheet cover from styrene ..using two screws to retain the new cover.. painted black.. to match the rest of the frame..

No one can tell!! Only a second or two to reach the power..to install a new one.. real infrequent..
Yes a switch on the bottom..interior lites.. and trailing Red lite

Dirk


----------



## camper415 (Jan 18, 2013)

mine has 2 screws one at each end I guess if I remove those I can get to the battery compartment .


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

I just clipped the wires to the wheels and attached it to a 9v that fist nicely with double sided tape to the underbelly


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

camper415,
Do you still have a link to the original Ebay listing?


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

camper415 is this it http://www.ebay.com/itm/Charles-Ro-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## camper415 (Jan 18, 2013)

not sure I will check yes I found the original listing


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If the Santa Fe caboose without the copula is the one you bought, I think that it has been heavily kit bashed. I'm now aware of any USAT cabooses that lack a copula.

Chuck

Looking closely at the picture, the cupola has been cut down where there are no windows and it's roof slightly sticks up above the regular roof.


----------



## camper415 (Jan 18, 2013)

that's correct it still has the electronics inside and looks like new


----------

